# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Shipping Forum > Shipping Companies >  DELTIOU TIPOU

## DIMAKIS CHARILAOS

ΔΕΛΤΙΟΥ ΤΥΠΟΥ
ΤΡΙΤΗ 16/12/2008
ΜΗ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗ ΚΑΡΤΩΝ ΛΟΓΩ ΠΕΝΘΟΥΣ

Λόγω του βαρύ πένθους για τον Χαμό της αγαπημένης μας μητέρας και μετην 
σύμφωνη γνώμη του διοικητικού συμβουλίου, λήφθηκε η απόφαση στις φετεινές
εορτές τα χρήματα που θα απαιτούνταν για ευχετήριες κάρτες, διαφημιστικο υλικό
και άλλα δώρα να δοθούν στον σύλλογο ατόμων με ειδικές ανάγκες " Η ΚΥΨΕΛΗ ".

Για την "ΔΗΜΑΚΗΣ Ν.Ε." & Το ΔΗΜΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΥΡΣ

Ο Πρόεδρος & Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος
ΧΑΡΙΛΑΟΣ Κ. ΔΗΜΑΚΗΣ

----------


## Aktofylakas

Τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια.

----------


## DIMAKIS CHARILAOS

THNKS  A LOT

----------


## scoufgian

Χαρη να ζηστε να τη θυμοσταστε.......... :Sad:  :Sad:

----------

